# Quick E-book question (for readers)



## Amanita (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello,

does anyone of you know if E-books on Amazon can be read on a normal computer as well? Or does it have to be the Kindle?
I'd like to check out some of the things people here have published this way, but I don't really want to spent 99 Euros for a device I'm not going to be using that much. Reading on the computer probably isn't as pleasant, but I've done it for long fanfics and it works okay for me.


----------



## Philip Overby (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes, there is an app called Kindle for PC.  I have it on my computer (and I also have a Kindle, but you don't need a Kindle for it to work).  It works pretty well I think.  

Amazon.com Message


----------



## sashamerideth (Mar 3, 2012)

Kindle on PC works fairly well, they also have smartphone apps for most platforms as well.


----------



## JCFarnham (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm seconding what has been said, but I'll add a "user experience" on the side of Kindle.

I'm not trying to sell you anything but (hehe that inevitable "but") truthfully I thought I would hate the experience of reading on a kindle/generic eReader device (no pages, or new book smell and so on...), but I got talked into getting one for christmas and I'm not disappointed with it in the slightest. I find I tend to save it for books I'd like to read but can't justify spending paperback prices on, and stuff thats coming into the public domain (most of the good British classics, lovecraft, conan doyle, etc., etc.). An example: I'm reading the Dresden Files series, with their wonderful covers I'd much rather own physical copies of the entire thing. Whereas self-published works, or books I simply can't find in the shops, I'll get them for kindle.

It well worth getting the pc or mobile versions of kindle, if only for the Self-published market.


----------



## Amanita (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank you for your answers.
I've gotten myself the kindle app and now I'm going to see what I'm trying out. Won't be very quick with the reading probably though.


----------



## sashamerideth (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh, forgot to mention one thing I love about the Kindle. I can email my manuscript to my kindle email address, and it shows up on my device, mostly formatted correctly. It makes reviewing really easy.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Mar 4, 2012)

Anything you buy for the Kindle platform can be read in lots of different ways:


 On an actual Kindle device
 On an iPhone (or iPad) or Android phone with the relevant Kindle app (free)
 Online (http://read.amazon.com) (free)
 On your computer (Kindle for PC app, but now that read.amazon.com exists, I don't know why you would bother with this) (free)
 There might be other ways, I don't know, but I think that covers it.


----------

